# Advent Shorts 2013!



## forkmaster

*As we know, Black Library has its Advent shorts working their way up till Christmas. Let's have this thread to update about which new we have each day, then for those who buy and read them, can give their opion about it.*

*Day 1:* Advent Day One - Bjorn: Lone Wolf (Horus Heresy)









"_The Story: As daemons swarm across the fields of Velbayne, bringing madness and Chaos to all that they touch, Leman Russ and the Rout stand arrayed against them. Packs fight back to back, brothers protecting one another – except for one. The Lone Wolf, the warrior without a pack, stands alone. And somewhere on the battlefield is a foe against which he will have vengeance…_"

*Day 2!* Advent Day Two - Ahriman: Hand of Dust (eBook)









"_The Story: On Prospero, a solitary living soul walks across the shattered world. Beneath the ruined spires, Ahriman, exiled son of Magnus the Red and destroyer of his Legion, contemplates what once was, what is, and what may yet be. And amidst the dust of the long-lost paradise world, the sorcerer faces his mistakes and decides his destiny._"

*I have yet to buy any of them, but might be buying the collectively after the 8th, as we know a audio short by ADB might come then.*


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

forkmaster said:


> *As we know, Black Library has its Advent shorts working their way up till Christmas. Let's have this thread to update about which new we have each day, then for those who buy and read them, can give their opion about it.*
> 
> *Day 1:* Advent Day One - Bjorn: Lone Wolf (Horus Heresy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_The Story: As daemons swarm across the fields of Velbayne, bringing madness and Chaos to all that they touch, Leman Russ and the Rout stand arrayed against them. Packs fight back to back, brothers protecting one another – except for one. The Lone Wolf, the warrior without a pack, stands alone. And somewhere on the battlefield is a foe against which he will have vengeance…_"
> 
> *Day 2!* Advent Day Two - Ahriman: Hand of Dust (eBook)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_The Story: On Prospero, a solitary living soul walks across the shattered world. Beneath the ruined spires, Ahriman, exiled son of Magnus the Red and destroyer of his Legion, contemplates what once was, what is, and what may yet be. And amidst the dust of the long-lost paradise world, the sorcerer faces his mistakes and decides his destiny._"
> 
> *I have yet to buy any of them, but might be buying the collectively after the 8th, as we know a audio short by ADB might come then.*


What does everyone think of the whole "Lords of the Space Marines" thing?
Maybe another novella on the way? Or is this going to mark a change in the series to be like the Space Marine Battles series, where we get audio, LE stuff, full novels, and short stories?


Either way, I think I am going to wait until they are all out and get the collection. It is usually a few bucks cheaper. Though I eagerly await hearing everyone's thoughts on the releases!


----------



## forkmaster

The Scion of Chemos said:


> What does everyone think of the whole "Lords of the Space Marines" thing?
> Maybe another novella on the way? Or is this going to mark a change in the series to be like the Space Marine Battles series, where we get audio, LE stuff, full novels, and short stories?
> 
> 
> Either way, I think I am going to wait until they are all out and get the collection. It is usually a few bucks cheaper. Though I eagerly await hearing everyone's thoughts on the releases!


I think it' simply a short and I think it's supposed to take place after _Ahriman - Exile_ according to the author, but if it spans a new series I do not know.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

forkmaster said:


> I think it' simply a short and I think it's supposed to take place after _Ahriman - Exile_ according to the author, but if it spans a new series I do not know.


I was wrong 
http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/tales-of-advent-ure-and-excitement.html
The advent theme is big names among the Space Marines and Chaos Space Marines.
I am REALLY praying to Slaanesh that we get a Lucius short story(40K).


----------



## forkmaster

The Scion of Chemos said:


> Well that Mephiston release was a LE novella in the "Lords of the Space Marines" series(?). I have no idea if they are planning on keeping the series as just LE stuff with accompanying short stories, or what


It is explained more thouroughly in this blog-update apparently! They will focus on SM and CSM-special characters in this Advent special. My guesses is because it sells more than Fantasy overall.

*Day 3!* Advent Day Three - Torias Telion: The Eye of Vengeance (Not to have it confused with the audio of the same name).









_The Story: As the daemon lord M’Kar and his forces assault Ultramar itself, the warriors of the Ultramarines muster for war. As the Third Company prepare to take the battle to the enemy, a threat is revealed upon Macragge itself and only the renowned sniper Torias Telion can stop the devastation that will ensue if the foe’s plan comes to fruition._


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

I just read the White Scars one about Kor'sarro Khan.
It was pretty good, though the shortness of it really bugs me, as I would have liked to have seen the story be a novella at least


----------



## Vitarus

Last year's collected Advent Calendar is only available in e-format. But it wasn't a unified concept, like the Lords of the Space Marines. Which began as an actual book. Any hope we'll get an actual book this time?


----------



## forkmaster

The Scion of Chemos said:


> I just read the White Scars one about Kor'sarro Khan.
> It was pretty good, though the shortness of it really bugs me, as I would have liked to have seen the story be a novella at least


That's the shame about shorts in general. I know many shorts last year which were really good!

*Day 4!* Advent Day Four - Kor'sarro Khan: Huntmaster









_Story: On Gehöft, the White Scars battle the forces of Chaos, both mortal and daemonic. As plague spreads and darkness reigns, Kor’sarro Khan takes to the field, eager to take the head of the traitor responsible for the world’s corruption. But when his Dark Angels allies abandon the fight, the Khan and his bikers are forced into a deadly confrontation._

What bugs me is that Dark Angels seems to appear EVERYWHERE now a days. Don't turn them into the new Ultramarines nobody likes.


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 5!* Advent Day Five - Azrael: Protector Of Secrets









_The Story: Exemeter VII has fallen into rebellion, its governor declaring independence from the Imperium and leading the world into darkness. Now the Dark Angels and their allies from the Godesian Imperial Guard have arrived to return the Emperor’s light to this forsaken planet. As Supreme Grand Master Azrael and the commander of the Godesians approach the governor’s throne room, a deadly secret will be revealed. But deadly to whom?_


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 6!* Advent Day Six - Kayvaan Shrike: Shadow Stalker








_The Story: Golgof’s Kommandos are the best there is, the sneakiest there is. They’ll deal with the death-ghosts in the forest. That’s what Golgof has promised Warboss Skullcrak, and that’s what his boyz will do. But as their black-clad foes lure them deeper into the forest, Golgof starts to realise that his Kommandos might not be quite the sneakiest after all…_

From the description it sounds like it is from the perspective of the Orks, but I could be mistaken!


----------



## Khyzer

I just want a solid Raven Guard series like the Night Lords/Blood Angels/Ultramarines/Salamanders/Word Bearers/Soul Drinkers/Space Wolfs omnibuses. The Raven Guard just seem so under represented in the 40k, at least novel wise, that I think its about time someone non-Gav Thorpe really dug into them. An exploration of the Ravenspire, unknown Chapter Master, etc just seems like such promising territory to leave undiscovered. I'm sure its my bias / favorite legion speaking, but I would just kill to finally have a true and solid Raven Guard story to fall in love with. If only ADB wasn't so damn busy lol, maybe Rob Sanders has some open space on his schedule.


----------



## Phoebus

I don't mind if the Raven Guard Chapter Master is never revealed... so long as it's because it's specifically written that his identity is unknown outside of the Chapter. I might even dig a twist like his identity being a secret known only by the Chapter's Master of the Reclusiam and/or the Chief Librarian, and by the High Lords of Terra. I would even like it if the Raven Guard, besides being masters of stealth and such, also served the High Lords as a sort of "Tier One" covert operations force... but that intrudes on Officio Assassinorum business...

It shouldn't come as a surprise to anyone that I read 'Azrael: Protector of Secrets'. I've included in spoilers a synopsis of the story and (surprise, surprise) the issues I had with it:



Azrael leads the Deathwing alongside the Ninth Godesian Battlegroup in the final battle to suppress the sedition of Exemeter VII. The Godesians must have done well by the Dark Angels on this year-long campaign, as they have been afforded the privilege of attaching the winged sword emblem on their own banner. Azrael, Balthasar (of 'The Ascension of Balthasar', 'Dark Vengeance', and 'Pandorax' - all by the same author), Mendrion, Major General Thaddeus Abasalom (the commander of the Godesians), and ten men of the general's bodyguard go to find the traitor commander.

The party run into a group of rebels wearing suicide vests. All are slain except for one. While his two Deathwing brethren and the Godesian bodyguards all reload their weapons (go figure, what a coincidence), Azrael attempts to shoot the last rebel with Lion's Wrath. Amazingly, his relic weapon _inexplicably fails_ - both the boltgun *AND* the plasma portions. Absalom shoots the last traitor in the head with a pear-handled autopistol. Azrael instructs Balthasar to record in their annals that the major general saved the Supreme Grand Master's life.

When they enter the governor's abode, the traitor commander ends up being - you guessed it - a Fallen Dark Angel. The revelation of the traitor governor's identity "... was entirely unexpected, save, perhaps, to [Azrael, Balthasar, and Mendrion.]" The Fallen certainly doesn't think it's coincidence that the Dark Angels are there, though, and openly questions which of the Fallen held in the Rock broke and gave him away.

Azrael immediately kills Absalom while Balthasar and Mendrion kill off the general's bodyguards. Azrael then communicates to the Deathwing that "Caliban Protocols are in effect" and orders for all the Godesians to be killed.


On the one hand, I hope Azrael didn't know what they were getting into, because if he did... he's a dishonest sadist, pure and simple. On the other hand, if he didn't know who their target really was then we're talking about an unbelievable coincidence.

My guess? Dunn wanted to write a short story that reinforces the Dark Angels theme ("We'll do whatever we need to in order to keep our secrets!"). Nothing wrong with that. At least one of the details in this three-page story was ludicrous, though, and not enough thought was put into ensuring that the two central elements of the story supported each other.


----------



## forkmaster

Phoebus said:


> I don't mind if the Raven Guard Chapter Master is never revealed... so long as it's because it's specifically written that his identity is unknown outside of the Chapter. I might even dig a twist like his identity being a secret known only by the Chapter's Master of the Reclusiam and/or the Chief Librarian, and by the High Lords of Terra. I would even like it if the Raven Guard, besides being masters of stealth and such, also served the High Lords as a sort of "Tier One" covert operations force... but that intrudes on Officio Assassinorum business...
> 
> It shouldn't come as a surprise to anyone that I read 'Azrael: Protector of Secrets'. I've included in spoilers a synopsis of the story and (surprise, surprise) the issues I had with it:
> 
> 
> 
> Azrael leads the Deathwing alongside the Ninth Godesian Battlegroup in the final battle to suppress the sedition of Exemeter VII. The Godesians must have done well by the Dark Angels on this year-long campaign, as they have been afforded the privilege of attaching the winged sword emblem on their own banner. Azrael, Balthasar (of 'The Ascension of Balthasar', 'Dark Vengeance', and 'Pandorax' - all by the same author), Mendrion, Major General Thaddeus Abasalom (the commander of the Godesians), and ten men of the general's bodyguard go to find the traitor commander.
> 
> The party run into a group of rebels wearing suicide vests. All are slain except for one. While his two Deathwing brethren and the Godesian bodyguards all reload their weapons (go figure, what a coincidence), Azrael attempts to shoot the last rebel with Lion's Wrath. Amazingly, his relic weapon _inexplicably fails_ - both the boltgun *AND* the plasma portions. Absalom shoots the last traitor in the head with a pear-handled autopistol. Azrael instructs Balthasar to record in their annals that the major general saved the Supreme Grand Master's life.
> 
> When they enter the governor's abode, the traitor commander ends up being - you guessed it - a Fallen Dark Angel. The revelation of the traitor governor's identity "... was entirely unexpected, save, perhaps, to [Azrael, Balthasar, and Mendrion.]" The Fallen certainly doesn't think it's coincidence that the Dark Angels are there, though, and openly questions which of the Fallen held in the Rock broke and gave him away.
> 
> Azrael immediately kills Absalom while Balthasar and Mendrion kill off the general's bodyguards. Azrael then communicates to the Deathwing that "Caliban Protocols are in effect" and orders for all the Godesians to be killed.
> 
> 
> On the one hand, I hope Azrael didn't know what they were getting into, because if he did... he's a dishonest sadist, pure and simple. On the other hand, if he didn't know who their target really was then we're talking about an unbelievable coincidence.
> 
> My guess? Dunn wanted to write a short story that reinforces the Dark Angels theme ("We'll do whatever we need to in order to keep our secrets!"). Nothing wrong with that. At least one of the details in this three-page story was ludicrous, though, and not enough thought was put into ensuring that the two central elements of the story supported each other.


That actually sounded like a solid short piece. Would you say it was good then?

*Day 7!* Advent Day Seven - Logan Grimnar: Defender Of Honour!









_The Story: To be invited to hunt with the Great Wolf, Logan Grimnar himself, is a singular honour. So why does Turin Strongheart not feel honoured? As the pair track a deadly Fenrisian snow troll in the midst of a raging blizzard, Strongheart remembers the deed for which he is being lauded – but how much does Jarl Grimnar know about what really happened on the battlefield?_


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 8!* Advent Day Eight - Khârn: The Eightfold Path (mp3)








_The Story: In the fighting pits of the Conqueror, Khârn and his fellow World Eaters compete in ever-bloodier contests of carnage and mayhem. As the Butcher’s Nails dig ever deeper into their brains, the Legion have forsaken the Crimson Path. Now they walk a darker, more dangerous road: the Eightfold Path._

To be quite honest, I would have expected ADB to write this and not Anthony. But then again, he did make Khârn in the 40 audio drama as well.


----------



## Phoebus

*Forkmaster,*

I didn't enjoy it for the reasons above. To clarify:



The point was to show how little something like having someone save his life mattered to Azrael compared to keeping the secrets of the Dark Angels safe. I get that. Having arguably one of the best relics of the Dark Angels fail to fire as a means to set up that rescue was ham-fisted, though. Seriously, what are the odds that a master-crafted weapon issued to the Supreme Grand Master would misfire? It was a crappy way to set up that action.

Then, if Azrael knew that the rebel leader was a Fallen, just why would he bring along the general of a battlegroup he clearly respected? It makes no sense. The Dark Angels have always been shown as being willing to sacrifice others to protect their secrets, but they certainly don't string them along so they can callously murder them when they find out. They go out of their way to keep their own uninitiated battle brothers far from the Fallen, so why would they bring in a bunch of strangers?

The alternative, that the Dark Angels didn't know that there was a Fallen on that planet and they just _happened_ to run into him there is simply silly. It would be the most contrived sort of coincidence, to say nothing that it makes a mockery of all the resources and networks the Dark Angels utilize to track down any clue of the Fallen. But some stereotypical villain wearing ancient Dark Angels power armour while leading his little planetary rebellion escaped their notice until after a full year of war?

On their own, these ideas are ridiculous - IMHO. Annoyingly, both of them could have been made into something logical - compelling, even - with but a sentence or two of qualifiers. Want Azrael's master-crafted combi-bolter to magically fail? Make the damn Fallen a sorcerer. Want a plausible reason for Azrael to bring the major general along for the hunt? Indicate that he was exposed to vox broadcasts made by the Fallen, and that The Dark Angels are cleaning house.

It's not that hard to craft a logical story. What we have here is either sloppy or lazy - or both - much like 'Pandorax'.


So, yeah, I was disappointed. It could have been a very solid short story.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

I've just listened to _Khârn: The Eightfold Path_. For it's relatively short length (roughly 13 minutes) it was actually pretty enjoyable. A good insight into Khârn's mindset post-_Betrayer_. Expect no deep plot development, but it's a nice supplementary addition to the saga of the World Eaters.



Phoebus said:


> The point was to show how little something like having someone save his life mattered to Azrael compared to keeping the secrets of the Dark Angels safe. I get that. Having arguably one of the best relics of the Dark Angels fail to fire as a means to set up that rescue was ham-fisted, though. Seriously, what are the odds that a master-crafted weapon issued to the Supreme Grand Master would misfire? It was a crappy way to set up that action.
> 
> Then, if Azrael knew that the rebel leader was a Fallen, just why would he bring along the general of a battlegroup he clearly respected? It makes no sense. The Dark Angels have always been shown as being willing to sacrifice others to protect their secrets, but they certainly don't string them along so they can callously murder them when they find out. They go out of their way to keep their own uninitiated battle brothers far from the Fallen, so why would they bring in a bunch of strangers?
> 
> The alternative, that the Dark Angels didn't know that there was a Fallen on that planet and they just _happened_ to run into him there is simply silly. It would be the most contrived sort of coincidence, to say nothing that it makes a mockery of all the resources and networks the Dark Angels utilize to track down any clue of the Fallen. But some stereotypical villain wearing ancient Dark Angels power armour while leading his little planetary rebellion escaped their notice until after a full year of war?
> 
> On their own, these ideas are ridiculous - IMHO. Annoyingly, both of them could have been made into something logical - compelling, even - with but a sentence or two of qualifiers. Want Azrael's master-crafted combi-bolter to magically fail? Make the damn Fallen a sorcerer. Want a plausible reason for Azrael to bring the major general along for the hunt? Indicate that he was exposed to vox broadcasts made by the Fallen, and that The Dark Angels are cleaning house.
> 
> It's not that hard to craft a logical story. What we have here is either sloppy or lazy - or both - much like 'Pandorax'.
> 
> 
> So, yeah, I was disappointed. It could have been a very solid short story.


This is why I just stick to the Heresy series and AD-B's work. :wink:


----------



## forkmaster

Phoebus said:


> *Forkmaster,*
> 
> I didn't enjoy it for the reasons above. To clarify:
> 
> 
> 
> The point was to show how little something like having someone save his life mattered to Azrael compared to keeping the secrets of the Dark Angels safe. I get that. Having arguably one of the best relics of the Dark Angels fail to fire as a means to set up that rescue was ham-fisted, though. Seriously, what are the odds that a master-crafted weapon issued to the Supreme Grand Master would misfire? It was a crappy way to set up that action.
> 
> Then, if Azrael knew that the rebel leader was a Fallen, just why would he bring along the general of a battlegroup he clearly respected? It makes no sense. The Dark Angels have always been shown as being willing to sacrifice others to protect their secrets, but they certainly don't string them along so they can callously murder them when they find out. They go out of their way to keep their own uninitiated battle brothers far from the Fallen, so why would they bring in a bunch of strangers?
> 
> The alternative, that the Dark Angels didn't know that there was a Fallen on that planet and they just _happened_ to run into him there is simply silly. It would be the most contrived sort of coincidence, to say nothing that it makes a mockery of all the resources and networks the Dark Angels utilize to track down any clue of the Fallen. But some stereotypical villain wearing ancient Dark Angels power armour while leading his little planetary rebellion escaped their notice until after a full year of war?
> 
> On their own, these ideas are ridiculous - IMHO. Annoyingly, both of them could have been made into something logical - compelling, even - with but a sentence or two of qualifiers. Want Azrael's master-crafted combi-bolter to magically fail? Make the damn Fallen a sorcerer. Want a plausible reason for Azrael to bring the major general along for the hunt? Indicate that he was exposed to vox broadcasts made by the Fallen, and that The Dark Angels are cleaning house.
> 
> It's not that hard to craft a logical story. What we have here is either sloppy or lazy - or both - much like 'Pandorax'.
> 
> 
> So, yeah, I was disappointed. It could have been a very solid short story.


I won't be buying it then! But thanks for clearing it out!



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I've just listened to _Khârn: The Eightfold Path_. For it's relatively short length (roughly 13 minutes) it was actually pretty enjoyable. A good insight into Khârn's mindset post-_Betrayer_. Expect no deep plot development, but it's a nice supplementary addition to the saga of the World Eaters.
> 
> This is why I just stick to the Heresy series and AD-B's work. :wink:


Less and less I am drawn to 40k crap! I think they should focus on actual quality rather than pumping out shit for the sake of promoting something new.


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 9!* Advent Day Nine - Astorath The Grim: Redeemer of the Lost









_The Story: Amongst the brotherhood of the sons of Sanguinius, there is one who stands apart. A figure of dread and awe, an executioner in aspect and role, Astorath exists for a singular purpose – to bring death to those of the Blood Angels and their successors whom the Black Rage has claimed. And now he goes to perform his bloody duty…_

It feels like CZ Dunn is the new, less good writer-version of Gav Thorpe, and Andy the new James Swallow when it comes to picking your favorite Chapters to write about.


----------



## Matcap

Phoebus said:


> *Forkmaster,*
> 
> I didn't enjoy it for the reasons above. To clarify:
> 
> 
> 
> The point was to show how little something like having someone save his life mattered to Azrael compared to keeping the secrets of the Dark Angels safe. I get that. Having arguably one of the best relics of the Dark Angels fail to fire as a means to set up that rescue was ham-fisted, though. Seriously, what are the odds that a master-crafted weapon issued to the Supreme Grand Master would misfire? It was a crappy way to set up that action.
> 
> Then, if Azrael knew that the rebel leader was a Fallen, just why would he bring along the general of a battlegroup he clearly respected? It makes no sense. The Dark Angels have always been shown as being willing to sacrifice others to protect their secrets, but they certainly don't string them along so they can callously murder them when they find out. They go out of their way to keep their own uninitiated battle brothers far from the Fallen, so why would they bring in a bunch of strangers?
> 
> The alternative, that the Dark Angels didn't know that there was a Fallen on that planet and they just _happened_ to run into him there is simply silly. It would be the most contrived sort of coincidence, to say nothing that it makes a mockery of all the resources and networks the Dark Angels utilize to track down any clue of the Fallen. But some stereotypical villain wearing ancient Dark Angels power armour while leading his little planetary rebellion escaped their notice until after a full year of war?
> 
> On their own, these ideas are ridiculous - IMHO. Annoyingly, both of them could have been made into something logical - compelling, even - with but a sentence or two of qualifiers. Want Azrael's master-crafted combi-bolter to magically fail? Make the damn Fallen a sorcerer. Want a plausible reason for Azrael to bring the major general along for the hunt? Indicate that he was exposed to vox broadcasts made by the Fallen, and that The Dark Angels are cleaning house.
> 
> It's not that hard to craft a logical story. What we have here is either sloppy or lazy - or both - much like 'Pandorax'.
> 
> 
> So, yeah, I was disappointed. It could have been a very solid short story.


Totally agree... read it and was kind of annoyed by it, seemed like he (the author) learned on sunday afternoon that the deadline for the short was monday and just knocked something together...


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

forkmaster said:


> *Day 5!* Advent Day Five - Azrael: Protector Of Secrets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Story: Exemeter VII has fallen into rebellion, its governor declaring independence from the Imperium and leading the world into darkness. Now the Dark Angels and their allies from the Godesian Imperial Guard have arrived to return the Emperor’s light to this forsaken planet. As Supreme Grand Master Azrael and the commander of the Godesians approach the governor’s throne room, a deadly secret will be revealed. But deadly to whom?_


Got this one since it coincides with the White Scars short, didn't really like it since it was a generic Dark Angels piece and they are kinda boring for me.



forkmaster said:


> *Day 6!* Advent Day Six - Kayvaan Shrike: Shadow Stalker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Story: Golgof’s Kommandos are the best there is, the sneakiest there is. They’ll deal with the death-ghosts in the forest. That’s what Golgof has promised Warboss Skullcrak, and that’s what his boyz will do. But as their black-clad foes lure them deeper into the forest, Golgof starts to realise that his Kommandos might not be quite the sneakiest after all…_
> 
> From the description it sounds like it is from the perspective of the Orks, but I could be mistaken!


Loved this one, Shrike is awesome. Though my only problem is that the orks didn't speak in "ork speak" which I was looking forward to



forkmaster said:


> That actually sounded like a solid short piece. Would you say it was good then?
> 
> *Day 7!* Advent Day Seven - Logan Grimnar: Defender Of Honour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Story: To be invited to hunt with the Great Wolf, Logan Grimnar himself, is a singular honour. So why does Turin Strongheart not feel honoured? As the pair track a deadly Fenrisian snow troll in the midst of a raging blizzard, Strongheart remembers the deed for which he is being lauded – but how much does Jarl Grimnar know about what really happened on the battlefield?_


I really like Scott's portrayal of the Space Wolves, even though it was really short. Quite good.


The Typhus short story was amazing. I really, really want to see more of him. Specifically in David Annandale's hands.
Reading the Lysander short now.


----------



## forkmaster

Day 10! Advent Day Ten - Typhus: Herald Of The Plague Lord!









_The Story: A world of perfect faith and matchless purity, Annunciation is one of the holiest planets in the Imperium. Of course, the higher the rise, the further there is to fall. This, Typhus knows well. As one who once fell from grace, he is determined to bring Annunciation to the same fate. And he is determined to do so alone. But what can one Chaos Space Marine do against a world of countless billions of souls?_

This would be the 2nd time he's done a story featuring Typhus, perhaps he could make a full lenghed novel about the Death Guard in a close future?


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 11!* Advent Day Eleven - Lysander: The Fist of Dorn









_The Story: Darnath Lysander is a man tortured by his past, a past in which the Iron Warriors play a prominent, and unpleasant, role. As the First Captain of the Imperial Fists must choose between the lives of innocents and the death of one of Perturabo’s sons, he recalls a similar incident that haunts him still, and must decide what mistakes are worth repeating._


----------



## Vitarus

Uh... Somebody who knows how can do the picture. Heh. This is the first story with Draigo, isn't it? Kinda gutsy, imo. And first-person, too. I enjoyed it for both reasons. Nothing happens, of course. But it's great to see/hear him. Nice mood. Some new insights.


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 12!* Advent Day Twelve - Kaldor Draigo: Knight of Titan!









_The Story: A warrior without a war. A wanderer in eternity. A man shaped by destiny, but whose destiny is yet to take shape. Kaldor Draigo is all of this and more. Lost in the infernal other realm of the warp and doomed to battle the forces of Chaos for all time, the warrior who once led the Grey Knights Chapter to war is now a legion of one, with all the daemonic servants of the Ruinous Powers arrayed against him._


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 13!* Advent Day Thirteen - Vulkan He'stan: Forgefather!









_The Story: Deep beneath the earth of Nocturne, Vulkan He’stan works. Alone, as is his lot, he forges a blade to aid him in his eternal quest for the primarch Vulkan’s lost artefacts. But when the activity attracts some of the deadly world’s vicious predators, the forgefather must test his steel against them._

Yet another firey fire story about the firey firey Salamanders by the vulcanic Nick Kyme!


----------



## Vaz

Nick Kyme has brought his latest offering to the table...


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 14!* Advent Day Fourteen - Helsbrecht: The Crusader









_The Story: Newly raised to the rank of High Marshal of the Black Templars, lord of the Eternal Crusade, Helbrecht has led his brethren into the Ghoul Stars, to wage war on worlds where reality itself is in question and the laws of physics do not apply. As they prepare for a final assault on an alien stronghold, Helbrecht lectures his warriors on the rewards that await them, the glory of battle and eternity at the Emperor’s right hand._


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 15!* Advent Day Fifteen - Dante: Lord of the Host!









_The Story: The world of Skylos, already wracked by war, is now host to a bizarre and terrifying threat – a threat that the Blood Angels have come to end. The Axe Mortalis in hand, Commander Dante leads a host of Angels into battle against Chaos-tainted chronomancers, sorcerers who use his past, present and future as a weapon against him._

Tomorrow there will apparently be an audio as well! Two things that have struck me is 1) ADB and Dan haven't written anything that has been displayed in the Advent-series so far 2) If all SM-warlords (including those of Traitor Legions) will appear, then we should expect Abaddon to make an appearence. My following questions then is, would you think ADB could make a short about Abaddon for his upcoming _Rise of the Warmaster_-series? And what story would Dan write about?


----------



## forkmaster

*Me:* _Will you write anything for the Advent-shorts? And will it be about Abaddon?_ 
*ADB:* _Yes. And yes.

It'll be about the clearest preview possible of how The Talon of Horus is written._

This really got me hyped!!!!!


----------



## Malus Darkblade

Just read Crusader.



If you're hoping to get a glimpse as to who and what the Vampire-aliens are like or even a decent description of them, all you'll get is quite literally just a speech by Helbrecht to his men as they prepare to lay siege to the final alien stronghold. 

A speech about how the Emperor is all cool and stuff, that they don't need for anyone to know they conquered the place nor should they want to commemorate the occasion in any shape or form and how mankind will one day in the future take over the Ghoul Stars


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

Malus Darkblade said:


> Just read Crusader.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're hoping to get a glimpse as to who and what the Vampire-aliens are like or even a decent description of them, all you'll get is quite literally just a speech by Helbrecht to his men as they prepare to lay siege to the final alien stronghold.
> 
> A speech about how the Emperor is all cool and stuff, that they don't need for anyone to know they conquered the place nor should they want to commemorate the occasion in any shape or form and how mankind will one day in the future take over the Ghoul Stars


Reading what the author of the short meant by all of it was really awesome though. Plus, I don't think they can really pack that much good action stuff into a 1K work short story. I would like to see this be a full novel though 

Author's thoughts here: http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/life-and-death-on-the-edge.html


----------



## Malus Darkblade

Guy Haley, based on reading Crusader, definitely has the potential to write a full book on the Crusade to the Ghoul Stars. 

With these and the previous 1K stories, I need to see what ADB and Abnett can pull off before judging the whole concept. 

If BL's plan is to tease the audience and based on their feedback ask the authors to write an actual book, I'd gladly support the idea but if it isn't, I don't see the point.


----------



## Khyzer

Malus Darkblade said:


> I don't see the point.


Seems to me it's all about the money....


----------



## forkmaster

Malus Darkblade said:


> Guy Haley, based on reading Crusader, definitely has the potential to write a full book on the Crusade to the Ghoul Stars.
> 
> With these and the previous 1K stories, I need to see what ADB and Abnett can pull off before judging the whole concept.
> 
> If BL's plan is to tease the audience and based on their feedback ask the authors to write an actual book, I'd gladly support the idea but if it isn't, I don't see the point.





Khyzer said:


> Seems to me it's all about the money....


*I would say easy way to milk money, but hopefully kick-starter for upcoming authors.*

*Day 16!* Advent Day Sixteen - Gabriel Seth: The Flesh Tearer!









_The Story: Gabriel Seth, Chapter Master of the Flesh Tearers, comes to Baal itself, intent on revenge. His prey resides in the toxic wastelands, a monster beyond imagining that butchered some of Seth’s warriors. As he forces his way into a hidden complex known to just a handful of souls, Seth prepares to face the greatest challenge of his long and blood-soaked life._

This sounds like Blood Angels bezerker Vs. Blood Angel descendant-action.


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 17!* Advent Day Seventeen - Pedro Kantor: The Vengeful Fist!









_The Story: It is a year since the greenskins invaded Rynn’s World and the Crimson Fists were brought low. Now, lord of a shattered Chapter, Pedro Kantor has become an administrator, guiding his brethren through the slow process of rebuilding. But Kantor is a vengeful Fist, and misses the joy of battle. As he struggles to reconcile the two, war beckons. Can he resist its lure?_


----------



## Valrak

How true?


----------



## Khyzer

That would be exciting!

But the story just before the current Crimson Fist release looks to be a story about Lucius, and not a story about the Flesh Tearers as it is on the BL website. Could be just a simple change in release plans and still be valid though. 

Either way it has my vote, even though I already know it will tell us little to absolutely nothing and still cost me money.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

Malus Darkblade said:


> Guy Haley, based on reading Crusader, definitely has the potential to write a full book on the Crusade to the Ghoul Stars.
> 
> With these and the previous 1K stories, I need to see what ADB and Abnett can pull off before judging the whole concept.
> 
> If BL's plan is to tease the audience and based on their feedback ask the authors to write an actual book, I'd gladly support the idea but if it isn't, I don't see the point.


I honestly think that is the case.
They started the "Lords of the Space Marines" series with the LE Mephiston, and it sold really fairly well. We haven't seen anything from that series since then, and I am sure they can make a decent profit off of it, as most love at least some of the big name characters.
Maybe they are trying to see who can write who well, and how popular various characters are before going into another novella(s)/novel(s). 

I have liked some of them so far. Others have been kinda meh.


----------



## forkmaster

Woah thats revelling, and I must say GW should really have their companies checked! First the jigsaw was accidentally shown too early and now this. I would imagine that they switched places of the characters. Lucius perhaps will come where the Fleshtearer were supposed to. But then we has Lucius-audio, a Abaddon short and Cypher to look forward to!

*Edit*: Also so they will feature Bjorn 2 times? Who do you think will write about Lucius?

*Day 18!* Advent Day Eighteen - Cato Sicarius: Master of the Watch!









_The Story: Alone and injured on a dying world, surrounded by a horde of monstrous tyranids, Captain Cato Sicarius of the Ultramarines is determined to bring an end to his inhuman foe, even at the cost of his life. Haunted by past mistakes, Sicarius prepares to meet the Emperor… But the Master of Mankind may have other plans for the Master of the Watch._


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

forkmaster said:


> Woah thats revelling, and I must say GW should really have their companies checked! First the jigsaw was accidentally shown too early and now this. I would imagine that they switched places of the characters. Lucius perhaps will come where the Fleshtearer were supposed to. But then we has Lucius-audio, a Abaddon short and Cypher to look forward to!
> 
> *Edit*: Also so they will feature Bjorn 2 times? Who do you think will write about Lucius?
> 
> *Day 18!* Advent Day Eighteen - Cato Sicarius: Master of the Watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Story: Alone and injured on a dying world, surrounded by a horde of monstrous tyranids, Captain Cato Sicarius of the Ultramarines is determined to bring an end to his inhuman foe, even at the cost of his life. Haunted by past mistakes, Sicarius prepares to meet the Emperor… But the Master of Mankind may have other plans for the Master of the Watch._


Looking forward to some of these mos def!
Though I was really looking forward to a 40k Lucius story lol.
I doubt they are releasing Bjorn twice, maybe it's another space wolf? Ragnar?


----------



## forkmaster

The Scion of Chemos said:


> Looking forward to some of these mos def!
> Though I was really looking forward to a 40k Lucius story lol.
> I doubt they are releasing Bjorn twice, maybe it's another space wolf? Ragnar?


It does look like Space Wolves-mark appears twice. If you look closely it looks like the 2nd story says _The Fell handed_, which would be Bjorn post-Heresy.


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 19!* Advent Day Nineteen - Abaddon: Chosen of Chaos!









_The Story: In the aftermath of battle, a group of Black Legion warlords – traitors to mankind, drawn from across the Legions of Chaos and sworn to the Warmaster – torture a prisoner, a captain of the Space Marines. Defiant to the last, the son of the Emperor is prepared to die, his duty fulfilled. But Abaddon, the Chosen of Chaos, has other plans for this brave warrior…_

Oh this one I am hyped for!!


----------



## Nordicus

Ooooh!


----------



## Angel of Blood

Quite like this quote from the rule publication on Dante.



> In the Time of Ending, we will see the final flight of the Dead Angel’s Host. They rise above us on howling wings. They fall upon us in a celestial storm. At their vanguard flies the Last Archangel.
> To the Neverborn, he will be the Death-that-Soars. To you and I, he will be a mortal man bearing the immortal face of his fallen father. To the Imperium of Man, he will be hope.
> A warrior of infinite courage. A soldier of infinite sorrows. Beware the golden mask that forever stares and never smiles, weeping tears of frozen gold.’
> – From ‘The Mourner’s Prophecies’,
> by Sargon Eregesh, Storm Oracle of the Black Legion



If it indeed refers to Dante, it's a great prophecy, even in the end times and at in the Blood Angels final actions, Dante is going to cause terror and mayhem amongst the forces of chaos.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

I've just read _Abaddon: Chosen of Chaos_. The best so far.


----------



## Angel of Blood

I agree, very, very good read. So that's ADB done, just waiting for Abnett now then.


----------



## piemelke

some spoilers would be appreciated


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

It's only a thousand words, so there's not really any spoilers of note. 

It does give us an impression of what his Black Legion series will be like though, and it was a very positive impression.


----------



## forkmaster

I'm saving up to buy them all at the same time, but I really want this one now!


----------



## Vitarus

So, uh, what's the black & white, blueprint-ish picture at BL??


----------



## csw

Vitarus said:


> So, uh, what's the black & white, blueprint-ish picture at BL??


Probably that rumored Horus Heresy graphic novel about the Ultramarines flagship chasing down the Word Bearers ship Kor Phaeron used to escape from Calth.


----------



## forkmaster

Day 20! Advent Day Twenty - Marneus Calgar: Lord of Ultramar!









_The Story: In the aftermath of the Bloodborn invasion of Ultramar, Marneus Calgar meets with his Chief Librarian in the shadow of their primarch’s stasis-tomb. As they reflect upon the hardships of the past year and contemplate the future, both Tigurius and his Chapter Master realise that difficult decisions must be made – and a powerful enemy must be faced, lest Ultramar suffer greater losses still._

To be quite honest, I haven't read any Ultramarines from Graham, but his series feels so milked right now. It's almost like I want to tell him "Stop it with this single Chapter and move on to other projects!" I know he can write other interesting stories.


----------



## Vitarus

csw said:


> Probably that rumored Horus Heresy graphic novel about the Ultramarines flagship chasing down the Word Bearers ship Kor Phaeron used to escape from Calth.


Heh. You may be right.


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 21!* Advent Day Twenty One - Lucius: The Eternal Blade!









_The Story: Renowned as one of the finest duelists the galaxy has ever known, Lucius seeks ever greater challenges against which to test himself. After the Emperor's Children Legion scattered in the wake of their primarch's apotheosis on Iydris, he finds his way into the domain of a similarly legendary swordsman - Sanakht of the Thousand Sons. But which of these infamous warriors carries the greater favour amongst their new masters?_

Ooooh this one I'm highly interested about. It's post-Angel Exterminatus.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

There seems to be a mix-up with the title. It's meant to be _Lucius: The Eternal Blade_ rather _The Eternal Blademaster_.

Anyway, I've just listened to it. It was okay. 


It reveals what happened immediately after _Angel Exterminatus_. The Emperor's Children splintered following Fulgrim's apotheosis, and "some" followed the Primarch to answer the summons of the Warmaster, whilst others seized Legion ships and struck out on their own. 

The plot takes place on the Planet of the Sorcerers where Lucius is seeking out other great blademasters to test and redeem himself against after his defeat at the hands of Sharrowkyn. He confronts and duels the Thousand Son Sanakht, whom he beats and almost kills - Ahriman stepping in and saving Sanakht's life claiming that he will need him soon (presumably something to do with the Rubric).

And that's about it.


----------



## Phoebus

So...



... the Night Lords "division" angle is being used with the Emperor's Children?


Poor Horus. He had to destroy about a third of four of the Legions that would follow him in his Heresy. Then he had to lose even more Space Marines because Angron felt the need to go melee against the survivors on Isstvan III. Then he had to deal with the Night Lords falling apart and splitting into who knows how many warbands. To say nothing of the increasing unreliability and degeneration of the World Eaters. Now one of the smallest Legions under his command ...



... also splinters under various commanders each going after their own agenda?


No wonder things fell apart for Horus in the end.

*EDIT:* in all seriousness, it sounds like a story for the sake of telling a story. The compliment I paid to Dembski-Bowden on his Facebook page for the Abaddon piece he wrote was that it avoided being _exactly that._ He managed to squeeze nuance and impact in a tiny story and made what was ostensibly a plug for a novel feel like anything but.

By contrast, I can't help but feel that this is an attempt to make up for the handling of Lucius in _Angel Exterminatus._ Frankly, I felt like that was one of the weak points of the novel; it didn't really serve any purpose and it went against the grain of Lucius being this amazing prodigy. So what, now we get a short story that emphasizes what a badass this guy is? We knew that before a half fleshed-out character that featured less than almost any one else in the supporting cast (but happened to be a supreme swordsman as well) cut him down to size.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Phoebus said:


> So...
> 
> 
> 
> ... the Night Lords "division" angle is being used with the Emperor's Children?
> 
> 
> Poor Horus. He had to destroy about a third of four of the Legions that would follow him in his Heresy. Then he had to lose even more Space Marines because Angron felt the need to go melee against the survivors on Isstvan III. Then he had to deal with the Night Lords falling apart and splitting into who knows how many warbands. To say nothing of the increasing unreliability and degeneration of the World Eaters. Now one of the smallest Legions under his command ...
> 
> 
> 
> ... also splinters under various commanders each going after their own agenda?
> 
> 
> No wonder things fell apart for Horus in the end.
> 
> *EDIT:* in all seriousness, it sounds like a story for the sake of telling a story. The compliment I paid to Dembski-Bowden on his Facebook page for the Abaddon piece he wrote was that it avoided being _exactly that._ He managed to squeeze nuance and impact in a tiny story and made what was ostensibly a plug for a novel feel like anything but.
> 
> By contrast, I can't help but feel that this is an attempt to make up for the handling of Lucius in _Angel Exterminatus._ Frankly, I felt like that was one of the weak points of the novel; it didn't really serve any purpose and it went against the grain of Lucius being this amazing prodigy. So what, now we get a short story that emphasizes what a badass this guy is? We knew that before a half fleshed-out character that featured less than almost any one else in the supporting cast (but happened to be a supreme swordsman as well) cut him down to size.


You seem to be becoming increasingly more cynical _P_... I like it. :wink:


----------



## Phoebus

I am, I think. At this point, I just expect much more from this series and a large share of the offerings just aren't meeting this expectations. I refuse to judge this series (or the setting in general) on the merits of mere "genre fiction".


----------



## Angel of Blood

Ah welcome Phoebus  Join me and CotE in our pessimism!


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 22!* Advent Day Twenty Two - Bjorn: The Fell-Handed!









_The Story: After the battle is over, as the fire burns and the blood dries, tales are told and sagas forged. And no warrior of the Space Wolves is the hero of more stories than Bjorn the Fell-Handed. On Moreal, Finnvid tells of the heroics he witnessed from the ancient Dreadnought as Bjorn battled a foe beyond understanding, but one with which he was strangely familiar…_

Told you there would be another of Bjorn!


----------



## Phoebus

By the by, in the Lucius short, the eponymous character isn't sure about how he came back from death in _Angel Exterminatus,_ but we get a heavily implied answer from the author:



Nykona Sharrowkyn took no pleasure from killing Lucius. This ties in specifically to the pre-existing lore regarding the Blademaster; anyone who feels even a bit of pleasure at killing Lucius suffers the curse of his body transforming into that of the swordsman, and his soul being trapped in his armour.


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 23!* Advent Day Twenty Three - The Sanguinor: Exemplar of the Host!









_The Story: For seven years the Blood Angels have warred against the Great Devourer on Skylos. For seven years they have fought and bled and died. Now, the war is almost over, and only a handful of the sons of Sanguinius remain. As they prepare to make their last stand, thoughts turn to the Sanguinor, said to arrive and bring hope in moments of great peril. But the Sanguinor is just a legend. It isn’t real… is it?_


----------



## Lord of the Night

Phoebus said:


> By contrast, I can't help but feel that this is an attempt to make up for the handling of Lucius in _Angel Exterminatus._ Frankly, I felt like that was one of the weak points of the novel; it didn't really serve any purpose and it went against the grain of Lucius being this amazing prodigy. So what, now we get a short story that emphasizes what a badass this guy is? We knew that before a half fleshed-out character that featured less than almost any one else in the supporting cast (but happened to be a supreme swordsman as well) cut him down to size.


I disagree here that Lucius was handled poorly combat-wise just because he got beaten, at last. Nobody is unbeatable, Loken beat Lucius admittedly not with the sword but he did beat him, and Loken's defeat of Lucius in my opinion sums up real combat nicely. There are no niceties and no rules of honour, Lucius is almost unbeatable in formal combat and honour duels but in real war and gutter fighting, Lucius is handicapped by the fact that he doesn't really do that stuff.

And what does it matter that Sharrowkyn wasn't a main character? AE wasn't a Raven Guard novel so having an RG as a protagonist would just be weird, and if he'd appeared in other HH novels before it would feel like he was being shoe-horned in just to beat Lucius. Lucius himself has only appeared in two HH novels fully and a cameo in one or two others, it's because we know what he becomes that we see him as a much more important character to the series and expect him to be unbeatable but everyone loses now and then, even Lucius the Eternal loses sometimes. Plus practically every combat scene with Lucius focused on how awesome he was, so I liked seeing someone who was better than him.

It's the old argument that no matter how good you are, there's somebody better than you.


LotN


----------



## Phoebus

It's not that he got beat, though; it's _how_ he got beat.

Lucius is actually a well-developed character. He has strengths and weaknesses, he possesses a personality - however unlikeable - and has motivations. Do all of the above still need to be fleshed out more? Sure. Graham's conceptual vision (see in the latest Black Library blog) is, in my opinion, more interesting than the execution we've seen thus far. The internal conflict that he mentions, between Lucius' desire for freedom discipline and his need for discipline, is something that needs to be realized.

Lucius' defeat at the hands of Loken worked well because it played into his strengths and weaknesses. We saw how the swordsman's arrogance can cause him to lose. Later, though, we saw why this haughty swordsman is as good as he is: he doesn't make the same mistake twice. In that sense, both characters were done justice: Lucius wasn't used as a punching bag for the hero or as a caricature, and we saw that Loken wasn't this invincible guy who always wins by virtue of being the protagonist.

Ditto for Lucius' appearance in the closing chapters of _Galaxy in Flames._ He is clearly a better fighter than Saul Tarvitz, but he's not necessarily the _smarter_ of the two and the canny loyalist is able to stall him long enough for reinforcements to come to the rescue. The swordsman is forced to flee, his treachery is defeated, and the author didn't need to resort to an artificial plot device to defeat the villain. 

By contrast, Sharrowkyn is *just that plot device.* He has little personality or depth other than the fact that he's a killing machine. He has "unparalleled knowledge of ambush tactics". He's an amazing sniper. He's even better with a sword. He has magical Raven Guard disappearing-reappearing powers. And, worst of all, he's only there to be this badass warrior. _That's_ what sucks about Lucius losing to him. There were a dozen different ways Lucius could have discovered his immortality. Yes, meeting someone who was even better is valid on paper, but the *execution* was simply poor.

At the end of the day, this will probably be another topic that we need to agree to disagree on. In my eyes, Lucius getting beat for the sake of seeing him get beat is about as valid as Huron Blackheart making a guest appearance for the sake of having a big-name character show up. Such is life!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Phoebus said:


> By contrast, Sharrowkyn is *just that plot device.* He has little personality or depth other than the fact that he's a killing machine. He has "unparalleled knowledge of ambush tactics". He's an amazing sniper. He's even better with a sword. He has magical Raven Guard disappearing-reappearing powers. And, worst of all, he's only there to be this badass warrior. _That's_ what sucks about Lucius losing to him. There were a dozen different ways Lucius could have discovered his immortality. Yes, meeting someone who was even better is valid on paper, but the *execution* was simply poor.


Those are also some of the reasons why I've never liked Sharrowkyn as a character.


----------



## forkmaster

I totally understand your argument that he is just a plot-device, but as the simple man I am, I look past that and finally see one bad ass Raven Guard for a change! But he should have been explored more deeply prior at hand, I can agree. 

*Day 24!* Advent Day Twenty Four - Sammael: Lord of the Eternal Hunt!









_The Story: Supporting the White Scars on Gehöft, Sammael, Master of the Ravenwing, prepares to aid Kor’sarro Khan against the plague-ridden warriors of Chaos. But when an ancient secret is revealed, Sammael must choose between the bonds of brotherhood and pursuit of the oldest foe of his Chapter._

Could potentially be interesting. Weird that Ben Counter would be the author though. Also as we in Sweden celebrate one day ahead of everyone else: MERRY CHRISTMAS or HAPPY HOLIDAYS everybody!! :grin:


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 25!* Advent Day Twenty Five - Cypher: Guardian of Order!









_The Story: For a select few amongst the First Legion, the Northwilds of Caliban hold a particularly dark secret. At the command of Luther himself, young Librarian Zahariel accompanies the Lord Cypher on one of his mysterious forays into the unknown depths. But an ancient evil is stirring once more and, with rumours of galactic civil war creeping back to their home world, it may have already sunken its claws into the Dark Angels Legion..._

So Zahariel and Cypher finally makes a return here! Horus Heresy none the less.


----------



## Khyzer

Just got home from the holiday's and decided to sit back and give the Cypher audio a listen. Found myself running into the same problem that plagues me in almost all Audio Books. I couldn't tell who the fuck was talking lol, I was constantly getting Cypher and Zahariel mixed up once they began conversing. Also, is anyone able to explain the ending? Zahariel's revelation is not sparking any memories for me, maybe I have to go back and reread _Descent of Angels_ and _Fallen Angels_? I have no idea how to spell what the voice actor was saying so I cannot simply look it up on Lexicanum :laugh:


----------



## Phoebus

Zahariel realizes that the daemon from the end of _Fallen Angels_ - the one he and the Dark Angels following Luther battled - has returned.

This shouldn't be a surprise since Zahariel knew the daemon hadn't been fully banished.


----------



## forkmaster

Could this be a set up for the long awaited sequel to the DA-books?


----------



## Khyzer

Phoebus said:


> Zahariel realizes that the daemon from the end of _Fallen Angels_ - the one he and the Dark Angels following Luther battled - has returned.
> 
> This shouldn't be a surprise since Zahariel knew the daemon hadn't been fully banished.


Thank you, I figured it was a plot thread from the Heresy DA books that I have just since forgotten. It has been so damn long since I last read those books... About the only thing I remember from them is El'Johnson passing along the siege tanks to Perturabo lol....


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Yeah, I really need to reread _Fallen Angels_.


----------

